# Comissionamento de materiais e equipamentos



## Amarello

Caros amigos,

Tenho dúvida com a palavra Comissionamento nesta frase: Comissionamento de materiais e equipamentos. 
Agradeco qualquer ajuda!
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Amarello, será que tem a ver com este tipo de comissionamento?


----------



## coquis14

Amarello said:


> Caros amigos,
> 
> Tenho dúvida com a palavra Comissionamento nesta frase: Comissionamento de materiais e equipamentos.
> Agradeco qualquer ajuda!
> Amarello


 Si ,está dificil.Tal vez confeccionamineto se podría ajustar al contexto.
Saludos


----------



## Amarello

Mmm, pode ser mas nao estou segura. Nao tenho muita informacao, solamente um titulo. Outras vezes o tehno visto como "Puesta en marcha/servicio", mas agora nao sei.
Obrigada, Vanda!!


----------



## willy2008

Amarello said:


> Mmm, pode ser mas nao estou segura. Nao tenho muita informacao, solamente um titulo. Outras vezes o tehno visto como "Puesta en marcha/servicio", mas agora nao sei.
> Obrigada, Vanda!!


 En español puede ser el *testeo *de un aparato o piezas de algun equipo para asegurar el buen funcionamiento cuando esten operativas.


----------



## Amarello

Hola Willy2008:

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## Xyllonion

Wikipedia
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comissionamento

Saludos,

M


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Amarello, será que tem a ver com este tipo de comissionamento?


 
Es precisamente lo que está en la definición de Wikipedia.


----------



## Xyllonion

Por cierto la traduccion de comisionamiento por lo  menos en Chile es la misma, ya que es un nuevo termino que esta siendo utilizado en este pais.

saludos,

M


----------



## Mangato

Creo que se refiere a la *gestión* de materiales y equipamientos,  integrada en un proceso. Algo así como los procedimientosn  contemplados en las norma ISO 900x


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Comissionamento vem do inglês "comissioning".


----------



## Vanda

Você quis dizer do termo comissão do latim: [Do lat. commissione.], do verbo 
comissionar= [De comissão + -ar, seg. o padrão erudito.] e, finalmente, comissionamento = [De comissionar + -mento.] S. m. =      Ato ou efeito de comissionar.  (Aurélio).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Comissionar um equipamento significa verificá-lo completamente antes do início das fases de teste "em vazio" e "em carga".
Após concluídos esses testes, o equipamento é entregue ao operador e inicia sua operação comercial.

Muita gente confunde comissionamento com testes, mas trata-se de uma fase anterior.


----------

